# cool toe up sock



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Hey all, I ran across the most exciting toe up pattern. I loved the way they started the sock but absolutely hated the rest of the sock! So I went searching for a way to do the heel that I could understand, and found it, the short row heel, then I went on to do just a plain 2x2 rib for the cuff. I think this may be my new favorite sock pattern.








The toe is what is really my favorite part. You cast on 12 stitches and knit in garter stitch until you have 12 ridges. Then pick up 12 stitches for each side of the square. Start knitting in stockinette, the first half of the stitces are the top of your foot. Keep going til the sock touches your foot where it starts to rise when you stretch it a little.








Next the heel, you can find this all over the web, just look for short row heel.
knitting with the heel stitches on two needles, knit with a third needle, knit til you have one more stitch to go, slip that stitch on the right hand needle, bring your yarn in front, pass the stitch back to the left needle, turn your work. 
You will be purling now, bring the yarn back to the front of your work, making sure you have wrapped that stitch. Purl until you have one stitch left, slip that stitch on the right hand needle, pass the yarn to the back of the stitches, slip that stitch back on the left needle, and turn your work.
This next row, knit til you have 2 stitches left and wrap that one in the same way.
Next row, Purl till you have 2 stitches left and wrap that one.
Keep going that way, increasing the stitches you are leaving on the left hand needle, until you have only 6 stitches that haven't been wrapped, there in the middle of your work. End with a purl row.
You should have a triangle of knitted sock between those 2 needles.
Now we will do the other side of the heel. Get ready to be amazed.

Knit those six stitches that haven't been wrapped, the next st has already been wrapped so knit the wrap and the st together as one. ( Now it might take some gymnastics to do this but I know you can figure it out. I usually take my right hand needle and slip it in the wrap and the stitch, taking the stitch off the needle, and then putting them back on together, then knitting or purling as needed.) Wrap the next st and turn your work. (That stitch is now double wrapped! ) Purl across and when you come to the first wrapped stitch on that side, purl the st and the wrap together, wrap the next stitch, turn your work. Continue on in this manner knitting til the next wrapped stitch comes up, now this one is double wrapped, so you must knit both wraps and the st together. wrap and turn.
Keep going til you have only one double wrapped stitch to work on the knit side knit the wrap and the stitch together, don' turn your work, just keep on knitting across the top of the sock, and around again across the heel of the sock.








Knit 4 or 5 plain rows, then start the 2x2 ribbing for the cuff. You may have to decrease a stitch or so to make it come out right. take this ribbing as far as you like and loosely bind of.
The only thing You may have trouble with is the short row heel, but as I said you can find tutorials of that all over the web. Susan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Susan, would you mind modeling that sock when you're done so we can see the toe? I'm still trying to comprehend the rest but maybe another cuppa will help!


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

That means I have to finish them! Sure no trouble, Susan


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Here they are, hot off the needles!










Here is the toe detail.











And now on my foot.










What would I do different? I would use smaller needles, maybe 0 or 1, instead of 2, and then I would cast on maybe 13 or 14 sts, instead of 12.
56 sts on size 1 needle does pretty good for me.
I would also make the foot a little longer, not much maybe and inch, so that the ribbing of the cuff starts higher on my foot. besides all that I'm pretty pleased with them and plan to wear them myself!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow are you a faster knitter or what! So how do you like how that toe feels with the garter? It looks wide enough. Oh and cute foot model too


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I will let you know how they feel with shoes on, I haven't had time to wear them yet. I was home all day not feeling too good, so I spent it knitting. Susan


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

Cute!! I was wondering the same thing as Liese. Does the garter stitch feel too bumpy on your toes. I'm looking for a toe-up pattern for some great purple yarn I found. So your timing is perfect.


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

I am envious - just learning to knit, but the socks are gorgeous!


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I have worn the socks a couple of times, and I am definitely going to reknit them using a size 0 needles and increasing the stitch count at the beginning to 14 stitches, giving me 56 stitches after I have picked up around the square. I love the sock and the garter stitch feels fine, I just like a firmer sock fabric, that is why I will use the smaller needles. Susan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update, I'll bet the garter would hold up better.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

That's a much easier way to start than the toe-up sock pattern I've used. I'll give it a try (after I finish knitting for the triple baby shower coming up this weekend).


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

working, working, working, I plan to knit up about 3 inches and take a photo of the difference in gauge. It is amazing! Much firmer, finer and an all around more pleasing texture. I will post it to let you see the difference. Susan


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

Here goes, I hope you can see the difference. My daughter says I knit loosely, to me it looks normal. I just need to remember to go down a needle size or two! Anybody know of a good bind off method for socks? Mine tend to be a little tight if I am not careful! Susan







.


----------

